# Just bought a Lacoste polo



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW, what a polo. Some highlights:

1. Thick, well constructed placket and collar.
2. Loose, but not baggy. Definitely not tight. Feels a bit looser than BB slim fit but not as baggy as traditional fit.
3. Sleeves are good length and not too tight.
4. Nice length. RL Polos have a massive tail and I've always felt really goofy wearing them. The tail of the Lacoste isn't really longer than the front of the shirt.
5. Something about the button and button hole makes it feel much more secure than most other Polos.

The shirt is very comparable to one I got on sale at a deep discount during Press's moving sale in NY.

I resisted the Lacoste craze for a while because they were so popular. But now I see that they're popular for a damn good reason.


----------



## ATN (Feb 2, 2007)

Although there is much about the Lacoste I like, the length is a deal breaker. I find them too short for either tucked or untucked. For a Roddick impersonation on the court, they work fine.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*gator*

about ten years ago I thrifted 2 I zod shirts -probably from the 80s- in extra large- -way cheap since no one cared-I had to buy a size larger for longer tails- but sport shirts were not baggier in the 60s-early 80s
we have become accustomed to a looser look in sportswear-still I dont think I could make myself pay keystone list price for an Izod. am considering pulling the trigger on a white polo but might just settle for a no logo LL Bean-thrift trumps fad.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Hayek - I'm with you. I have, among others, a black Lacoste polo that I've had for a number of years now and it's still black (a BB would be a charcoal by now in my experience) and still fits the way it did new. 
The "short" tail has never been a problem for me. I am not tall and my shoulders are broad so I wear a large - perhaps if I were more slender and wore a medium, I'd find it too short.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a couple of the modern Lacoste Polos. I agree about the tail length...they won't stay tucked, so I don't bother trying. They're not bad shirts - although I don't think they're worth anything near the premium retail price they command - but my biggest gripe about them is their unusually thin fabric. I preferred the vintage pique, although old shirts are getting pretty hard to find in good condition these days.

If you like them that much, you might also want to check out Vineyard Vines. They're very similar in cut, with short tails.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

I've resisted the resurgence, knowing they won't be the same as the _many_ I wore in college (where are they now?).

Picked up one around New Years at 1/2 price at the LaCoste store in Naples FL. Very different cut from previous, but then I'm shaped differently now too. Slimmer, shorter arms, shorter tail, MOP buttons - a nice balance of trad/modern. Color has held up well through a few washings. Better than most pique polos but only if obtained on-sale.

Fit and cut is good for casual wear but not for tennis or golf (tail too short).


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

IMO, Lacoste seems to riding the coattails of the old brand, while putting out a lesser quality product. The old Izod Lacoste polos were great. Current offerings seem thin and cheap. I am amazed that so many top-drawer clothiers are selling these.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

KentW said:


> I have a couple of the modern Lacoste Polos. I agree about the tail length...they won't stay tucked, so I don't bother trying. They're not bad shirts - although I don't think they're worth anything near the premium retail price they command - but my biggest gripe about them is their unusually thin fabric. I preferred the vintage pique, although old shirts are getting pretty hard to find in good condition these days.
> 
> If you like them that much, you might also want to check out Vineyard Vines. They're very similar in cut, with short tails.


Something really irks me about vineyard vines. Whenever I see someone with that whale logo, I just feel like they're trying way, way too hard to look as "preppy" as possible. I guess the same thing can be said for Lacoste, but it doesn't irk me in quite the same way, maybe because my dad always wore the Izod shirts, so the gator is a bit more familiar to me.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Hayek said:


> Something really irks me about vineyard vines. Whenever I see someone with that whale logo, I just feel like they're trying way, way too hard to look as "preppy" as possible.


I hear you, bro.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

3button Max said:


> about ten years ago I thrifted 2 I zod shirts -probably from the 80s- in extra large- -way cheap since no one cared-I had to buy a size larger for longer tails- but sport shirts were not baggier in the 60s-early 80s
> we have become accustomed to a looser look in sportswear-still I dont think I could make myself pay keystone list price for an Izod. am considering pulling the trigger on a white polo but might just settle for a no logo LL Bean-thrift trumps fad.


I thought the OP bought a Lacoste polo? Where does Izod enter the equation? Are they made by the same manufacturer? Last time I saw Izod polos (Dillards maybe?) they looked pretty cheaply made, and were abotu half the price of the Lacoste polo. Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> I thought the OP bought a Lacoste polo? Where does Izod enter the equation? Are they made by the same manufacturer? Last time I saw Izod polos (Dillards maybe?) they looked pretty cheaply made, and were abotu half the price of the Lacoste polo. Are we talking about the same thing?


Those of us who grew up in the 1980's probably recall that at one time, "Lacoste" and "Izod" were virtually synonymous for the polo shirt (worn collar-up, of course).

Lacoste was the original brand, and was purchased by Izod sometime in the late 1970's or early 1980's, I think, who proceeded to move it progressively downmarket. It was re-purchased by Rene Lacoste's estate in the 1990's, and re-launched as a premium brand. Izod still exists as a garden-variety department store brand, but their polo shirts are nothing like Lacoste's.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you, mystery solved!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Forget the tail, hombre, it's the front that gets tucked; all the kids are doing it.

Lacoste? I'll take a rain check. Not to say I don't think they're cool on others.


----------



## ColeFieldHouse (Aug 26, 2005)

KentW said:


> Lacoste was the original brand, and was purchased by Izod sometime in the late 1970's or early 1980's, I think, who proceeded to move it progressively downmarket. It was re-purchased by Rene Lacoste's estate in the 1990's, and re-launched as a premium brand. Izod still exists as a garden-variety department store brand, but their polo shirts are nothing like Lacoste's.


Just being a bit nitpicky if for no other reason than to make a rare contribution to the Trad Forum...

Lacoste licensed their name and crocodile to Izod for sale in the U.S. (and possibly other markets). Kent was correct that quality steadily declined until Lacoste decided to end the arrangement. As part of the cancellation agreement, Lacoste agreed not to use the crocodile logo in the U.S. for 10 years. Hence the disappearance here around 1988 and the reappearance around 1998. They were available in France and other countries all along.

I bought my first 'new' Lacoste in 1999 and just checked - they were still made in France back then. Almost all the standard cut/quality Lacoste shirts since 2001 have been made in Peru.

Izod today is just as Kent described it, but they've at least been more colorful in recent years.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am a big fan of the Lacoste polo, particularly the slim fit version, and probably have 10 in various colors. One thing that does seem somewhat corny is the label's boast that the garment is "Designed in France" followed by the "Made in Peru" tag. Quality is still pretty high, as I have not lost a button yet, but I avoid the dryer at all costs!


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*lacoste*



gnatty8 said:


> I thought the OP bought a Lacoste polo? Where does Izod enter the equation? Are they made by the same manufacturer? Last time I saw Izod polos (Dillards maybe?) they looked pretty cheaply made, and were abotu half the price of the Lacoste polo. Are we talking about the same thing?


-these were the old Lacoste of Yore or at least close to it.--the Izod without the gator is a later almost generic cheaply made shirt.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

*I agree..........*

For my money, Lacoste is the best polo around right now. I wear an XL in regular polos (mostly for the extra room and tail length) so I buy Lacoste' size 8; which gives me adequate tail length to wear tucked or untucked.
All the posters complaints about small fit and short shirttails are buying them too small.
Machine wash and hang to dry.
The cut, fabric, sleeve length (RL sleeves are too short), and quality are excellent IMHO.

(BTW, never, ever wear the collar up as this drops one into the nerd, geek, sissy category!!)


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Starting to re-consider my original verdict. After a couple of washings, the material seems sort of thin, and I would appreciate a slightly longer tail. Still a very good shirt, though.


----------



## Abe Frohman (Apr 29, 2007)

*Fore!*

Love the cut of the Lacoste, but the short length prevents a neat appearance on the golf course (which for me is a real form over function thing which to me is a hallmark of traditional clothing).

When a beautifully full follow-through with my driver causes a flash of midriff, some designer has lost sight of the function. Maybe the short length is okay when striking balls with sticks from horses, but I suspect not.

-Abe


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Abe Frohman said:


> Love the cut of the Lacoste, but the short length prevents a neat appearance on the golf course (which for me is a real form over function thing which to me is a hallmark of traditional clothing).
> 
> When a beautifully full follow-through with my driver causes a flash of midriff, some designer has lost sight of the function. Maybe the short length is okay when striking balls with sticks from horses, but I suspect not.
> 
> -Abe


See my post above.........buy your Lacoste shirt large enough, wash and hang to dry (no dryers) and the length is no problem.
I have six Lacoste shirts and the tails on them are longer than any other brand in my closet (VV, RL, LE, LLBean).


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Just want to add-just bought my first Lacoste shirt from Japan...MUCH nicer than the ones here in the States. I believe they are made in Japan (I could be wrong), and the material is much nicer feeling.


----------



## BillinStL (May 6, 2006)

*Lacoste polo*

The new ones are not as nice as the old, but I find the weight of the pique and the overall appearance still suits me.

The last time I was in Paris the Gallerie Lafayette (one of Paris' premier department stores) still carried Lacoste polos that are made in France.

Here in the States we're stuck with the Peruvian version.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

There's nothing I can add about the Izod vs. Lacoste timeline. However, there was another Croc licensee represented in the states during the 1980's that nobody seems to remember at all.

The Tog Shop, and Carrol Reed catalogs used to take pains to mention it whenever they sold an item from "Haymaker Lacoste". It was mostly women's wear, and usually something other than a polo shirt. But they did sell a men's Haymaker Lacoste cardigan sweater in the Carrol Reed catalog if I remember correctly.

I remember being frustrated by the fact that nobody sold a natural fiber sweater with a gator on it back then. Five years ago or so, I bought an acrylic tennis sweater with a gator (I mean croc) at a thrift store for a few bucks, for costume use only. That, and a baracuta style jacket with madras-like lining.

I fully agree with all of you that Izod's licensed clothing was mostly poor quality, although I never found much to complain about with their polo shirts.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

BillinStL said:


> The new ones are not as nice as the old, but I find the weight of the pique and the overall appearance still suits me.
> 
> The last time I was in Paris the Gallerie Lafayette (one of Paris' premier department stores) still carried Lacoste polos that are made in France.
> 
> Here in the States we're stuck with the Peruvian version.


Do you know if they would take a phone order and ship to USA?

I just can not bear the low quality of newer Peruvian versions.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

hreljan said:


> Do you know if they would take a phone order and ship to USA?
> 
> I just can not bear the low quality of newer Peruvian versions.


If they would do that, I'll order one too probably.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

BillinStL said:


> The new ones are not as nice as the old, but I find the weight of the pique and the overall appearance still suits me.
> 
> The last time I was in Paris the Gallerie Lafayette (one of Paris' premier department stores) still carried Lacoste polos that are made in France.
> 
> Here in the States we're stuck with the Peruvian version.


Mate,

I noticed that the Lacoste polos at GL didn't have an origin tag, as I don't believe it's mandated by the EU yet. (I could be wrong). Still ought we to be relying on Johnny Frenchman for the truth of the situation? 'Twouldn't surprise me in the least if they were no longer being made in France.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## BillinStL (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Phone orders from Gallerie Lafayette*

I would not even try a phone order from Gallerie Lafayette unless you speak fluent French.

If you do, then be sure to confirm that the shirt is "fabrique en France".

Good luck!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

My stepson is fond of getting the Peruvian-made Lacoste polos at $70 a pop. To be honest, I can't discern much difference between his polos and the Target Merona polos I buy for $12.95. Sorry if I come across as a cheap-o philistine.


----------



## 16712 (May 10, 2005)

I've taken a look at Lacoste shirts recently and the quality impressed me. Question is, can that crocodile be removed without damaging the shirt? I wish but I doubt it.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

MR said:


> I've taken a look at Lacoste shirts recently and the quality impressed me. Question is, can that crocodile be removed without damaging the shirt? I wish but I doubt it.


I managed to do that - sharp knife and a lot of patience - good wash and ironing - no sign of the logo afterwards. The procedure could go wrong, so be careful.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I think you'd better be really, really careful taking a sharp knife to any piece of clothing...I realize logoed polo shirts aren't considered trad in some circles, but is the classic crocodile really so offensive?  

Personally, I like the fit of the Lacoste polo, and the ones I own have held up well (minimal fading after numerous washings). Their placket is nice, and I like the fact that the tails are of even length.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I dreamed I died and was re-born a Lacoste polo thread on the Trad Forum. Now I will never die.

Eternally yours,


----------

